# [solved] Kernel panic - not syncing:No init found (Asus P5Q)

## herwig

Hallo,

Bin gerade dabei, ein Gentoo (amd64) auf meinem neuen Asus P5Q einzurichten. Installation hat soweit ganz gut funktioniert.

Allerdings gibts beim Booten ein "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found Try passing init= option to kernel". Ich hab momentan einfach keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

lspci sagt:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Eaglelake DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Eaglelake PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Unknown device 1026 (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

```

In der grub.conf siehts so aus:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5

```

Und die .config zu meinem Selbstbau-2.6.25-r6 Kernel: http://nopaste.info/0a41783d97.html

Gibts eine Lösung für mein Problem?

//edit: Achja, Controller ist bei mir auf AHCI gestellt.

Hatte auch schon versucht, busybox mit static zu kompilieren (stand irgendwo im Gentoo-Wiki), hat aber auch keinen Erfolg gebracht.Last edited by herwig on Wed Jul 16, 2008 6:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mrsteven

Eventuell hast du in deiner grub.conf einfach bei root=/dev/sda5 das falsche Dateisystem angegeben. Die Platte wird ja erkannt und er kann sie auch mounten. Oder hast du dein Gentoo versehentlich auf eine andere Partition installiert?

----------

## herwig

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Eventuell hast du in deiner grub.conf einfach bei root=/dev/sda5 das falsche Dateisystem angegeben. Die Platte wird ja erkannt und er kann sie auch mounten. Oder hast du dein Gentoo versehentlich auf eine andere Partition installiert?

 

Hallo,

Also /dev/sda5 stimmt definitiv, habs vorhin selber noch einmal überprüft. Abgesehen von der Kernel-Version stammt die grub.conf 1:1 von meiner vorhergehenden Installation auf der Platte. Daran wirds wohl nicht liegen  :Sad: 

----------

## herwig

So, nun scheints wunderbar zu funktionieren.

Keine Ahnung worans jetzt wirklich lag, hab den Kernel einfach nochmal neu zusammengestöpselt und dann gings.

Zum Vergleich die neue .config:

http://nopaste.info/1727160c0a.html

----------

